# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Hà Nội trong tôi

## Vi Yến Thanh

Hôm trước mua được quyển "Trẻ con phố Hàng" của tác giả Bạch Ngọc  Hoa, ngồi đọc mà nhớ lại thời thơ ấu quá. Lại được thêm vài hôm nay ngồi  trên công ty toàn viết về Hà Nội nên lại được thể bâng khuâng, xao  xuyến. Hôm nay, chẳng biết làm gì ngồi viết cái nì! Gọi là cảm tác cho  oai chứ văn tạp nham đúng hơn  :Big Grin: 





Tôi là một con bé sinh ra  ở Hà Nội. Đối với tôi Hà Nội là những gì thân thuộc và tràn đầy tình  yêu thương. Ngày trước bên nhà nội tôi có một căn nhà ở Lý Quốc Sư, một  trong những con phố cổ của Hà Nội, tôi không có cơ hội được ở đó vì khi  tôi sinh ra thì gia đình đã chuyển về ngoại thành ở rồi. Nhưng ông anh  trai tôi có may mắn hơn tôi một tẹo, vẫn được hưởng một chút hơi hướng  là trai phố cổ. Nhưng có lẽ hồi đó, ông ấy còn quá nhỏ để hiểu được như  thế nào là trẻ con phố Hàng. Nhưng dù sao đối với tôi Hà Nội luôn là cái  gì đó đặc biệt theo những cách riêng của tôi.
Tôi nhớ cứ mỗi mùa  hè, là tôi lại được sang nhà bác tôi ở Cống Mọc ( nay là Hoàng Ngân),  nhà bác tôi bé tí, cho dù khi đó khu này vẫn còn là những ruộng rau  muống. Nhưng đối với một đứa trẻ con thì đây là một ngôi biệt thự ở một  nơi phồn hoa rồi. Buổi chiều mát, chúng tôi bao gồm 2 chị họ, tôi và anh  trai lại trèo lên nóc nhà bác để thả diều ngắm cảnh. Và hầu như chiều  nào, bác cũng cho chúng tôi tiền đi mua kem cân. Kem Cân các bạn ạ. Các  bạn đã bao giờ ăn loại kem mà người ta xắt thành từng mảng và rồi cân  lên để bán. Cho tới giờ tôi chưa từng ăn lại loại kem đó lần nào nữa. Đó  là loại kem mà tôi thích thứ 2 sau kem vani bọc socola của vinamilk.  Mỗi lần đi mua kem là những cuộc chiến đua xe đạp xảy ra. Bà chị họ thứ 2  của tôi luôn là người đạp hăng nhất. Vì tôi là đứa ngồi sau xe của bà  ấy nên tôi rất sợ, với một đứa trẻ con ngồi trên chiếc xe phóng với vận  tốc 5km/h đã là quá nhanh rồi nữa là vận tốc ánh sáng 15km/h thì tôi cảm  thấy là điều kinh khủng.  ( thực ra tôi dốt Vật lý lắm nên so sánh như  thế ko hiểu có đúng với nguyên lý của Vật lý ko  :Big Grin:  ). Thế là tôi mách  bác tôi. Và bác tôi mắng chị họ tôi. Và rồi từ đó bà chị họ thứ 2 của  tôi đâm ra ghét con bé hay tọc mạch.

Nói về tuổi thơ gắn  với Hà Nội của tôi đó là những ngày mà tôi phải nằm viện. Khi đó tôi 4  tuổi, nhưng những kí ức của những ngày nằm viện là một thứ gì đó quá ấn  tượng nên cho tới giờ vẫn còn rất rõ nét. Tôi nằm viện Việt Đức, năm đó,  khi tôi nằm viện thì chợ Đồng Xuân cháy to, tôi nhớ là  nhìn ra cửa sổ  vẫn thấy thứ ánh sáng đỏ rực đó. Và tôi nhớ mọi người trong bênh viện  cũng nhốn nháo để xem chợ Đồng Xuân cháy như thế nào. Thực ra, thì tôi  cũng chẳng quan tâm tới việc chợ Đồng Xuân cháy to hay cháy nhỏ vì nó có  ảnh hưởng gì tới tôi đâu nhưng thấy mọi người quanh tôi cứ lao xao cả  lên nên tôi cũng nằng nặc đòi bố và mẹ cho đi xem. Tất nhiên là chẳng  đời nào bố mẹ cho con bé đang phải cắm truyền nước đầy người như tôi đi  ra xem cái đống lừa to ơi là to và đầy khói bụi đấy cả.Vậy là tôi phụng  phịu cả đêm hôm đó.





Tôi còn nhớ khi tôi nằm viện tôi nằm  gần một bạn tên là Giang, bạn ấy khá xinh, đó là hồi còn bé nhá chứ bây  giờ thì tôi chịu chẳng biết bạn ấy còn xinh như thế nữa không. Hồi đó, ở  bệnh viện tôi rất thích bạn ấy, vì bạn ấy có chiếc ô đỏ rất đẹp. Cái ô  màu đỏ rực có trang trí những hình trái tim màu vàng. Và một lần đi chơi  tháp Rùa tôi đã hỏi mượn bạn ấy để chụp ảnh. Và hiện giờ bức ảnh tôi  chụp cùng chiếc ô đỏ đó vẫn còn, bức ảnh như minh chứng cho tình bạn đậm  sâu nhưng ngắn ngủi của chúng tôi.

Hồi đó, khi nằm viện  tôi phải tiêm, mà tôi rất sợ tiêm, mỗi lần tiêm là tôi khóc ré lên và  quằn quại, oặt ẹo khiến cho các cô y tá không thể tiêm được. Thế là bố  bảo, ngoan bác sĩ tiêm cho rồi bố sẽ mua cho kem 3 màu. Trời ạ, nghe cái  chữ kem ba mau sao mà ngon quá, thế là tôi nín và để im cho cô y tá  tiêm. Thực ra thì việc tiêm không quá đáng sợ, nhưng bởi vì tôi muốn  được ăn cái món kem 3 màu như bố  đã hứa nên tôi cố gắng khóc để được bố  cho đi ăn kem. Trên thực tế, thì bố cho tôi đi ăn 2 hay 3 lần gì đó,  còn đâu thì toàn mua cho tôi bánh mỳ. Haixx! Trẻ con luôn dễ bị lừa bởi  những lời dỗ dành của người lớn. Kem 3 màu của hồi đó mãi sau này tôi  mới biết đo là kem ly ở Thủy Tạ. Đúng là món kem tuyệt vời! Và bây giờ  cứ mỗi lần đi qua Thủy tạ tôi vẫn nhớ món kem đó nhưng không bao giờ dám  ăn vì nó quá đắt, thế là chỉ dám ăn kem chanh 8k thoai.

Tuổi  thơ của tôi gắn với Hà Nội còn rất nhiều thứ nữa có lẽ kể ra thì dài  lắm. Nhưng Hà Nội trong tôi cũng không phải chỉ có tháp Rùa,  phố xá tấp  nập,... mà Hà Nội của tôi còn là những cánh đồng, những con đường đất  đỏ, những ao nhỏ, những con rạch mà buổi trưa có thể trốn bố mẹ để đi  bắt nòng nọc về chơi... Hà Nội với tôi là có thể ngồi ở sân nhà và đếm  hôm nay có bao nhiêu máy bay cất cánh và hạ cánh. Thỉnh thoảng chẳng có  việc gì, bắt xe bus chỉ để lên nhà Ga T1 ngắm người ta kéo va li và làm  thủ tục, rồi cũng ước có ngày mình sẽ đi máy băng như đi xe bus  :Big Grin:  
Hà Nội trong tôi là như thế, không đao to búa lớn, chỉ là cuộc sống hàng ngay nhưng với tôi thực sự rất yêu quý thành phố này.

"Giá như mang Hà Nội được theo, giống như mang cả bình yên giấc mơ ..
Hà Nội thương yêu trong nỗi nhớ, cả một trời thơ ấu là đây.."

p.s: Các bạn nào chưa đến Hà Nội thăm thì có thể tới Hà Nội khám phá nhiều thứ rất đẹp và rất thú vị. Có nhiều khách sạn Hà Nội có chất lượng đa dạng và phù hợp với túi tiền để bạn lựa chọn nếu tới Hà Nội du lịch. Hãy tới thành phố đáng yêu này của tớ.

----------


## kimchung

Ai đã từng sống ở Hà Nội luôn cảm nhận được cái đẹp mà Hà Nội đã tồn tại dù có trải qua thời gian, năm tháng.

----------


## hienplus0612

Nhớ hà nội quá đi, mong muốn quay lại Hà Nội quá!

----------


## kohan

Sống ở Hà Nội mấy năm cũng thấy yêu Hà Nội lắm

----------


## AloTrip

Hà Nội đúng thật là làm con người ta nhớ nhung khi đi xa nó

----------

